# Help identifying



## Pinesol13 (3 mo ago)

I've noticed a lot of small mounds of dirt in my lawn
























. Any idea what is causing this?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Earthworm castings is my guess.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

Agree


----------

